

Create lightweight Docker containers with Buildroot - julien421
http://blog.docker.io/2013/06/create-light-weight-docker-containers-buildroot/

======
mrgoldenbrown
slideshare version of this same article was linked with a slightly misleading
description
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5959790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5959790))
I prefer this one because the title makes it clear these are containers not
standalone servers and links to html instead of images.

